# Tropical fruit scents



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 4, 2021)

After smelling about 30 candles with my DIL at TJ Maxx the other day, I now know that she likes tropical fruit scents - guava, mango and pineapple, possibly with coconut, but not leaning floral.  Other than citrus and apricot freesia, I have barely dabbled in fruity FOs.  Suggestions needed!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 4, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> After smelling about 30 candles with my DIL at TJ Maxx the other day, I now know that she likes tropical fruit scents - guava, mango and pineapple, possibly with coconut, but not leaning floral.  Other than citrus and apricot freesia, I have barely dabbled in fruity FOs.  Suggestions needed!


Apple Mango Tango (I get mine from Candora)
Caribbean Escape (also from Candora)

Both of those have been very popular at my markets.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Jul 4, 2021)

Oregon Trails makes some awesome tropical scents. Their Caribbean Pineapple is so delicious! Fiji Passionfruit is really good too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks @Misschief and @Virgogoddess 

I haven’t ordered from either of those places before, but have been thinking about trying OT. Their Pink Papaya sounds good, too.

Has anyone tried the Pineapple Papaya from BB?  According to the website, “It's a tropical mix of mandarin, pineapple, coconut, papaya, guava, pomegranate, sugarcane, sandalwood, and cypress.”


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2021)

I haven't tried too many because when I think I want tropical, I tend to think I want coconut. But, I do like Mango Sorbet from WSP - alone and blended with Pineapple Mango from Fragrance Buddy (accelerates for me, which is why I mix it with Mango Sorbet). Lychee Red Tea from Bramble Berry is very nice. I have never really gotten tea notes from it and it smells tropical fruity to me, but it does have light floral notes.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 7, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I haven't tried too many because when I think I want tropical, I tend to think I want coconut. But, I do like Mango Sorbet from WSP - alone and blended with Pineapple Mango from Fragrance Buddy (accelerates for me, which is why I mix it with Mango Sorbet). Lychee Red Tea from Bramble Berry is very nice. I have never really gotten tea notes from it and it smells tropical fruity to me, but it does have light floral notes.


Thanks @dibbles.  Maybe I will order them all and do a comparison test


----------



## amd (Jul 7, 2021)

I like Mango Papaya from NG. I've never used it straight up but I have blended with dissolved menthol crystals or with a beer fragrance, and those are very popular for me.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2021)

Second the Mango Sorbet from WSP.   I make a white bar with multi-colored shreds (think rainbow sprinkles) and with this scent, and call it Tutti-Frutti. It's not a personal favorite, but friends and family are gaga for it.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> After smelling about 30 candles with my DIL at TJ Maxx the other day, I now know that she likes tropical fruit scents - guava, mango and pineapple, possibly with coconut, but not leaning floral.  Other than citrus and apricot freesia, I have barely dabbled in fruity FOs.  Suggestions needed!


I was watching a Royalty Soap’s YouTube video at work and the video was sponsored by Brambleberry and she was using their Island Oasis Collection She had a lot of good things to say about it…
 I am a flower fragrance lover as well and my favorite one I own is Mediterranean Fig by Nuture Soap. It’s definitely more Mediterranean than fig. Definitely flowery but not to overwhelming!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Jul 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks @Misschief and @Virgogoddess
> 
> I haven’t ordered from either of those places before, but have been thinking about trying OT. Their Pink Papaya sounds good, too.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Pineapple Papaya from BB?  According to the website, “It's a tropical mix of mandarin, pineapple, coconut, papaya, guava, pomegranate, sugarcane, sandalwood, and cypress.”


Oregon Trails has some of the best fragrance oils! She has some Hawaiian floral scents that are to die for, as well as earthy/incense type scents that I love.


----------



## amd (Jul 7, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> She had a lot of good things to say about it…


Well, yeah, she's going to say good things because it's sponsored...


----------



## glendam (Jul 7, 2021)

I have the pineapple fragrance oil (used to be a formulator) from WSP, it smells like an actual ripe pineapple.  However, I have not tried it in CP soap yet, so I don't know its behavior and strength.  I used to have a Mango coconut from BB that I absolutely hated.  I think this is a personal preference though, I dislike papaya and its smell (the one fruit I can't eat because of its smell, if I cover my nose I can handle it).  I also have a Mango Sorbet from Nature's garden that smells very good, but haven't tested it either, I remember it is supposed to rice.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 7, 2021)

amd said:


> Well, yeah, she's going to say good things because it's sponsored...


That’s what I thought…  I’ve never shopped at Brambleberry… is it one word or two!?!? But it was on subject… so I though what the heck!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 7, 2021)

Caribbean pineapple from oregon trails. Straight up ripe, juice pineapple. No vanilla or florals, it smells wonderful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, thanks for all the great suggestions.  I may try the ones from Oregon Trails first.  I’ve been wanting to order OT Peche de Vigne, Sap Moss, Mysore Sandalwood, Frankincense and Myrrh, OMH and others that sound good *here*, but I’ve held back because I’m trying soooo hard not to be a foho.  I think the scale has been tipped…


----------



## maxine289 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fruit Slices from Lone Star Candle Supply is delicious.  Smells like a tropical fruit punch you want to eat.  It's soap safe up to 20% per IFRA and the fragrance lasts.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 9, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great suggestions.  I may try the ones from Oregon Trails first.  I’ve been wanting to order OT Peche de Vigne, Sap Moss, Mysore Sandalwood, Frankincense and Myrrh, OMH and others that sound good *here*, but I’ve held back because I’m trying soooo hard not to be a foho.  I think the scale has been tipped…



Their Mysore Sandalwood is by far the BEST sandalwood I have ever smelled, and it behaves beautifully.  I also have and like their Sapmoss and Absolutely Awesome Oakmoss.  They have a fragrance called Mardi Gras that is hard to describe, but is really good.  I also really like their Bonsai, but it's incredibly strong.  

I don't know what's up with the website, tho.  I've tried repeatedly to sign up for a mailing list, but it never seems to take.  I don't know if she even has one.


----------



## gardengeek (Jul 9, 2021)

I love, love, love Peach Bellini Bikini from Natures Garden and it sticks! I don't like overly sweet fruity scents. This has just enough sharpness to make it not sweet. I did order a Peach Bellini from American Soap Supplies and theirs is more sweet with a hint of coconut. It's not bad but I just love NG's version! Link: Natures Garden PBB

From Natures Garden's Girls Night Out fragrance collection- Peach Bellini Bikini fragrance is an upscale girly cocktail aroma that begins with succulent white peach, Valencia orange, and California lemon, followed by middle notes of orange zest, green bergamot, and sparkling Prosecco; sitting on base notes of apple peel, vanilla, and musk.  Simply Fabulous Darling!  

*Top Notes:  *Succulent White Peach, Valencia Orange, California Lemon
*Middle Notes:  *Orange Zest, Green Bergamot, Sparkling Prosecco
*Bottom Notes:  *Apple Peel, Vanilla, Musk


----------



## amd (Jul 12, 2021)

@gardengeek Enabler! That is all.  <3 It is now on my Next Order wishlist. Sounds divine in B&B.


----------



## gardengeek (Jul 12, 2021)

amd said:


> @gardengeek Enabler! That is all.  <3 It is now on my Next Order wishlist. Sounds divine in B&B.



@amd, that's what I'm here for!! I don't think you'll be disappointed when you have a chance to try it


----------

